# Barking



## MalteeBoop (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi all, has anyone had problems with their maltese barking. Frankie is now a week shy of 5 months and he's now discovered how to bark. This just started happening a few weeks back. I live in a condo/apartment style and he likes to bark at the door when someone walks down the hallway. I've tried correcting him with the "Baaaah" code work but it's not working. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Try a spray bottle with water in it. When she barks you spray her in the face with the water. He will get the idea pretty fast. 

Tina


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....or maybe a can with coins in it. When you shake it, it scares them and they stop.
















who am I to give suggestions, my Abbey is a natural born YAPPER!!!
If you figure out how to make him stop. ......let me know - thanks.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I never thought about the coins in a can thing...

Mia started barking again (it was pretty good after we bought the blue box) but she doesnt care about it anymore! She barks at people passing by or people talking outside...If you figure something out that works let me know!

OH! I found that putting Mia in time out when she is barking has slowed it down...


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

> I never thought about the coins in a can thing...
> 
> Mia started barking again (it was pretty good after we bought the blue box) but she doesnt care about it anymore! She barks at people passing by or people talking outside...If you figure something out that works let me know!
> 
> OH! I found that putting Mia in time out when she is barking has slowed it down...[/B]


Did you buy Mia one of those remote manual bark stopper things that people were raving about a while ago? I'm thinking of getting one for Snowflake, but the reviews are so mixed. I'm wondering if it works for the long haul - or if it stops working after a few days once the dog gets used to it?


----------



## dsstoube (Jul 27, 2007)

I really think that the Maltese breed do bark often. I tryed the coins in a can and that scared her to death, she shut right up! The only thing was is that it scared everyone else in the house too. :HistericalSmiley: I thought that my dog was the worst outside. Every person that walked by our house or on our sidewalk, she ran really fast right up to them. She was so loud that people just stopped and held still like she was a killer and she loved it!! :innocent: My Sasha was the sweetest little Maltese and soooo loving until we took her outside! She thought she owned everthing she saw outside. I will never forget these people's faces when they saw her coming. :shocked: LOL!!!
Debbie quote name='2MaltMom' date='May 31 2007, 07:01 PM' post='385207']
....or maybe a can with coins in it. When you shake it, it scares them and they stop.


:brownbag: :new_shocked: who am I to give suggestions, my Abbey is a natural born YAPPER!!!
If you figure out how to make him stop. ......let me know - thanks.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

The spray bottle has always worked well for me in combination with the deep baaah growl. All I have to do now is just show him the spray bottle and it's very quiet. That's with the 15 month old boy.

The baby girl (4 months) on the other hand has just discovered her bark and it's a really high pitch one. It makes everyone in the house jump. She only does it when she thinks she's not getting enough attention. I haven't worked on stopping her yet ( it's so darn cute to see her do it). She just seems so proud of herself. 

Good luck.

Stephanie


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Kadie also just discovered how to "bark" ( a very muffled cross between a yelp and a bark :smrofl: ) She'll "bark" when she hears someone at the door and then she'll run and hide behind my legs  . Anyway, I figure I could probably also start learning some tips for when she gets some backbone :blush:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I use the ultra sonic "Pet Agree" and it works great. The first time that I used it with his continuous barking he barked once and I said enough, pushed the button and he went behind my legs. Now after one or two barks I say enough and he stops immediately and I very rarely use it now. Do a search using the words pet agree and you can see the discussion on here about it. Spoiled Maltese is where I found out about this wonderful product. :chili: Thank you to everyone who recommended this. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have the Bark stopper and after a while the boys just ignored it so I stopped using it for a while and restarted again just last week and it worked, but you must only use it for barking.
I do find the squirt bottle the best remedy though, that works very well for us. Both Scooby and Koko are barkers and sometimes they drive us nuts, they tend to set one another off at the slightest little thing, like if one of us talks suddenly, or if they hear certain words they relate to what they feel is worth barking at :smilie_tischkante: The most common cause is "here comes" they immediately think someone is here so off they go yelling together :smstarz: 
We have asked the mail man and the UPS delivery folks to not ring the door bell, they bark incessantly if that happens :smpullhair: Also now if the phone rings off they go and it's almost impossible to talk so one of us has to hold the squirt bottle so the other can hold a conversation on the phone, and if they are not barking they are squabbling at the feet of whoever is on the phone, so all you hear is their growling and arguing about who gets to sit at the feet of the person on the phone :blink: 
I have to say there is never a dull moment in our house, especially since Koko arrived :smrofl:


----------



## Snowflake's mom (May 18, 2007)

I'm starting to get the barking when I'm home under control. (I call her to me immediately when it starts and ask her to sit and roll over, distracting her from whatever set her off). I think I'm going to put up opaque screens on the windows so Snowflake can't see what's going on outside. That should help too. She loves to look out my window at the public walkway outside our home, but seeing people walking - or especially other dogs, sets her off. 

Snowflake loves other dogs and children, but when they come near, if I'm holding her, she barks and snarls like she's a vicious animal. (This is a recent development in the past 3 months - she's now 12 months old). She's never snapped, and once she gets close enough, she quiets down and just sniffs the child or dog, but the owner/parents are understandably uncomfortable. In reading the posts, I'm going to try the spray bottle to get her to quiet down, and am going to look into getting the Pet Agree ultrasonic device. 

Has anyone encountered this? What did you do? Snowflake is not at all aggressive with other dogs or children if I'm not holding her. She's a little intimidated by big dogs and wants me to hold her (resulting in her restarting the barking/snarling act). She loves to run and play with little dogs. She absolutely loves children and wants to play with them.


----------



## Lacie's Uncle (Aug 11, 2007)

I watched Lacie this week as my brother and his family with her away on vacation. She's a great dog(I already miss her alot) and she loves to bark. I live in an apartment complex, and a loudly shut door would freak her out and she'd bark and woof for several minutes. She also barked and growled at the neighbors when I took her out to potty. 

Overall, I had a blast with Lacie. And the barking really didn't bother me too much.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I have no idea about this one, but if you find the answer let me know for my dad's malt!!! My dad's malt barks SO much and SO loudly that I can barely stand to have a phone conversation with him with his dog at HIS house barking!

Ollie is very quiet, actually. And it actually kind of weirds me out sometimes. I mention that to Pete a lot. Of course he'll bark if he's inside and sees another animal out the window or sometimes when he's in a really jacked-up mood and wants MORE attention that what he's already getting! He actually rings his poochie bells when he's trying to communicate, lol. Really!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

A variation on the coins in a can trick - we have a piece of shadecloth with small, lightweight chain sewn inside of it. Ours is a circle & because its soft & lightweight, it can go into my pocket. The trainer recommended dropping (not throwing) the little pouch NEAR the puppies feet (NEVER ever touch them with it) & using the 'Bah' command when they bark. I have wooden floor boards, so I don't need to be right near them when I use it - I can just drop it at the same time I say 'Bah' and so far (2 weeks) it's been working for us. I have also just shaken the little pouch & the noise of the chain inside is enough for them to get the message. It's also important to anticipate the barking & recognise the signs they they are just about to bark, and get in there first with the 'Bah'.

I also tried the 'Pet Agree' but sadly, it didn't work for us.

Good luck!


----------

